# R15 Tips & Tricks?



## mstevens (Jul 20, 2007)

I tried searching, but couldn't find an equivalent of the HR20 Tips & Tricks post. Is there one?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

This is what we have.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=579897&postcount=1


----------



## mstevens (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks. That's a help.


----------

